# Vanity Door



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I think there was a previous post similair to this, but didn't find it. Anyhow, as we never used the bathroom vanity "hamper" as intended







, I took the door off, remounted the hinges to the side nearest the tub/shower and rehung the door. It now opens from the side, instead of the bottom. Now we have better access to the space we use to store xtra TP, paper towels, laundry detergent, and the like. I also mounted the TP holder to the inside of the door, it's out of the way, yet readily available when needed. Works great for us.








Dean


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Is your bathroom bigger than mine? How the heck do you get that door open while sitting on the throne????


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Jolly: Where do you get all your emoticons and smiley's?
They are hilarious!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Pre-planning is the key to any successful endevour.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Target hazard pre-planning.....what can I say Jolly, it works brother.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Goldy...
I've been grabbing them here:

Smiley Gallery

You just copy the web address next to the smiley you want, come here, open a post and place the cursor, click the IMG button, and paste in the address.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Jolly! That is a cool website


----------

